# PC bootet in Efi



## ZockerLordLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Wenn ich meinen PC anschalte bootet er in einer Efi-Shell. Wenn ich dort exit eingebe startet mein PC ganz normal.

Die Bootreihenfolge ist aber: CD/DVD | HDD(bei mir SSD) | Uefi: Build-in EFI Shell

Woran kann das liegen?

BS: Windows 8
Mainboard: MSI B75MA P45


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2013)

Grüss Dich

Schau Dir mal die Seite 5 an;
http://www.crn.de/hardware/artikel-93242.html
Eventuell hilft Dir das weiters. ( Vorallem BCD Edit )

Gruss PC Heini


----------

